# Vaginal area of dog....dirty??? Help



## peep_216 (May 18, 2012)

Hello well im not trying to be funny or anything but my dog recently got this and I have no idea if to take her to the vet or what? has anyone ever seen this?? Help


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Take her to the vet. She has an infection. Could be fleas, mites, staph, etc. 

My rescue female will get breakouts similar to this from staph infections when the weather gets funky.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, looks itchy/ouchy and if it's not already an infection it could become a staph infection if she scratches at it too long. Looks kinda like flea dirt but could be any of the things mentioned above.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Vet might take a scraping and give you antibiotics/meds. 
Try giving her a bath with a medicated pet shampoo. Look for anti-fungal, anti-parasitic type shampoo.


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nolvasan works great! It is a medicated shampoo or you can buy the topical solution and clean her up. IT looks like flea dirt to me but not sure. The shampoo version really makes their skin clean and they smell really good--awesome for itchy flaky skin!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

My dog has what appears to be pretty much the same thing on her and has had it for quite some time. She isn't scratching it, licking it, or even noticing it. She does not have fleas (I am 100% sure.) Personally, if she isn't noticing it, I would just keep an eye on it and mention it to the vet next time you are in. If she bothers it, take her in.


----------

